# Maple syrup/honey combo box



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

5 pints of maple syrup, and 5 one pound honey bottles for $67. THis includes shipping. 

You can write a check to me: Max lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, Traverse city MI 49686, or you can paypal: [email protected]


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Max, great idea to combo. 

Can you give some detail about the honey?
yours? raw? general idea of clover, etc.?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a great deal shipped! How long will you be offering this? I prefer raw honey that is not filtered..can you let us know? Is the syrup from unsprayed trees?

Thank you for posting this...awesome gift idea!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

romysbaskets said:


> That is a great deal shipped! How long will you be offering this? I prefer raw honey that is not filtered..can you let us know? Is the syrup from unsprayed trees?
> 
> Thank you for posting this...awesome gift idea!


I will have this permanently. I added a purchace button to my maple website. My trees are never sprayed. I never even heard of spraying trees. This honey is raw, but has been filtered


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

partndn said:


> Max, great idea to combo.
> 
> Can you give some detail about the honey?
> yours? raw? general idea of clover, etc.?


THe honey is my dads thing. He used to have bees but couldnt keep them alive. He buys a barrel of h9oney from the local amish, and rebottles it. I dont know what plants the bees are harvesting. THe honey is raw.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for the info!
:thumb:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I will think about this


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

michiganfarmer said:


> 5 pints of maple syrup, and 5 one pound honey bottles for $67. THis includes shipping.
> 
> You can write a check to me: Max lown, and mail it to my sharpening shop: Professional tool, 1220 woodmere ave, suite B, Traverse city MI 49686, or you can paypal: [email protected]


So this is still going on? Can't do a check until the 11th...let me know please as this is a good deal! Thanks a heap!


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

michiganfarmer said:


> My trees are never sprayed. I never even heard of spraying trees.


Always amaze me to see the difference in price on the organic maple syrup and the maple syrup, I always wondered how it is not all organic but maybe I am dumb one and don't understand how they are sprayed hard with chemical in the summer either 

:shrug:


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

obleo+6 said:


> So this is still going on? Can't do a check until the 11th...let me know please as this is a good deal! Thanks a heap!


Yes. i will have this available permanently. I have a paypal button on my website also.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

michiganfarmer said:


> Yes. i will have this available permanently. I have a paypal button on my website also.



Thanks, can't/don't do paypal so would a MO work or is my check ok...knowing you would hold it until it cleared. DH is thrilled to get real maple syrup...he's a homemade bisquit and butter and maple syrup guy...he's drooling already...LOL.

Thanks...c'mon Nov 11th!!!!!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

obleo+6 said:


> Thanks, can't/don't do paypal so would a MO work or is my check ok...knowing you would hold it until it cleared. DH is thrilled to get real maple syrup...he's a homemade bisquit and butter and maple syrup guy...he's drooling already...LOL.
> 
> Thanks...c'mon Nov 11th!!!!!


MO is fine.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

How much would the total be if it was picked up?
Thanks!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Maggie said:


> How much would the total be if it was picked up?
> Thanks!


$55. Im at professional tool 7am-5pm mon-fri.


----------

